# Looking for folks willing to report hay sales



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm looking for folks who would be willing to report hay sales on a regular basis (once a month). Any of you willing? Contact me: [email protected]

'Preciate it.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I monitor the USDA sites for my area.

These are:

http://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/gx_gr310.txt

http://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/gx_gr312.txt

http://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/gx_gr313.txt

I'm guessing that these are available across the country by the naming convention they use.

Ralph


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd offer my inputs, but since you already post the prices for Rock Valley IA and Pipestone MN I wouldn't be of much use.

By the way, I absolutely LOVE your magazine. It's probably my favorite periodical altogether.


----------



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

I 'preciate it folks, I really do.

Lynn


----------



## eastsidehayguy (Aug 12, 2013)

maybe a stupid question but is there a progressive forage magizine? I get progressive farmer but not progressive forage


----------

